# new Uber Pro card from Branch



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

so I'm seeing the sign up for the new Uber pro debit card from Branch Bank in the app, different than the current Uber debit card from GoBank.

besides the gas savings (which currently does not interest me; especially since the doordash card does better at 10%) and automatic cash outs every trip like the Lyft direct to / doordash direct card from Payfare, I don't see any real advantage since the current GoBank card gets 1% cash back on every purchase regardless of category, and I haven't seen any signs of a yearly maximum or anything like that.

with the gobank card, you have five free instant Cash outs per day which is plenty for me. a small downside is that instant cash outs are limited to $2,000 per week (for me, currently; I've had it as high as $3,000 in the past but I'm not sure what triggers changes to the weekly maximums). the remainder is deposited by ACH to your bank account on mondays, which always gets deposited to my bank account by Tuesday early a.m.

what do you guys think about this? from the FAQ section that I saw, it doesn't look like there is an in-app switch like with Lyft's direct pay where you can turn the auto pay after every trip on or off as many times as you want during the day. seems like a manual process to contact Uber support to have them turn it on or off for you.

will we still be able to keep the original / current Uber debit card from gobank that gets the 1% cash back on every purchase? I use the GoBank card for pretty much everything, except for gas which I use the doordash card for 10% discount. with the doordash card you don't even have to do any doordash deliveries, or qualify for any tiers. I just transfer money from my Uber debit card account to my doordash card account just for gas purchases. I haven't done a doordash delivery in probably about a year. the downside to the 10% discount on the doordash card is that it is set to expire at August 31st I believe, and I'm not sure if it will be renewed.

it isn't yet clear to me whether the EV charging discount will apply to the Tesla superchargers. or if they are talking about just the third party evgo and other charging stations.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

also with the gobank card, they do not take back the cash back amounts if you return something. I buy a lot of shit from amazon, and probably return like 25 to 30% of stuff that I buy if it doesn't meet expectations, change my mind, etc. not getting rich from doing the no take back of cash back credits upon refund, but it's still something.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

its good till you need tech support. former uber gas card user many moods ago. if you can make 3k in 1 week , why do you guys need so many cash outs..do better budgeting. i di 1 cash out per week. so doing bills is easy on a sunday as per tuesday for budget.
this 5 times a day cash out is why we have ant's and shit uber pay drivers. 90% are broke each day...get rid of all this cashing out and we would have surge again big, and ants cannot wait 1 week,


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

og bunky said:


> I buy a lot of shit from amazon


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> its good till you need tech support. former uber gas card user many moods ago. if you can make 3k in 1 week , why do you guys need so many cash outs..do better budgeting. i di 1 cash out per week. so doing bills is easy on a sunday as per tuesday for budget.
> this 5 times a day cash out is why we have ant's and shit uber pay drivers. 90% are broke each day...get rid of all this cashing out and we would have surge again big, and ants cannot wait 1 week,


i never said i needed it.

I'm a little ocd and i like doing cash outs like 3x a day once after each break or so, just makes me feel better about my hourly progress and boosts morale to motivate me to keep going for the day

ive made over 3k a week for the last nearly 6 months and not broke. thanks for the holy judgement however

this thread isn't about nitpicking how many times somebody wants to cash out per day so you can feel better about yourself and think that you're better than somebody because you cash out once a week. I make a lot more money than you but I don't sit here talking down to you about it everyday. mmkay? now go away with your bs preaching and holier than thou bullshit attitude in every thread


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I have never and never will use any of the cards or any kind of promotions that they throw at me I don't trust them or the companies they deal with


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

k.

anyways...

anyone else actually have useful input?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did I read this correct. You made 3k a week for over 6 months and still cash out.so $75,000 in 6 months uber x .?? Ok I hear ya.. and u really need cash out motivation...😀😀😀😀


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Did I read this correct. You made 3k a week for over 6 months and still cash out.so $75,000 in 6 months uber x .?? Ok I hear ya.. and u really need cash out motivation...😀😀😀😀


You have to listen to who is talking before 
you pay much attention to what they say. 
That person was the one who was
driving a rented tesla I think.
I'm not placing any bets that they have a 
clue or know what they are talking about. 
Particularly when they make comments 
about someone else's income when 
they have no idea who they are talking to..


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> make comments
> about someone else's income when
> they have no idea who they are talking to..


This is so common on UP. I think I've even had it done to me before but I don't remember for sure... very poor memory and too lazy to search, LOL.

But yeah, totally normal for someone to say they make more than another poster... when they don't even know them.

I don't know Bobby very well but we've chatted a few times and I would suspect that he's doing okay... but I couldn't put a number on it or say it's more or less than me.

At the end of the day, who gives a flying flip what someone else makes anyway? Can YOU pay your bills and support the lifestyle you want/need? That's the only question.

Comparing $ with someone else always leaves one of you unhappy.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> This is so common on UP. I think I've even had it done to me before but I don't remember for sure... very poor memory and too lazy to search, LOL.
> 
> But yeah, totally normal for someone to say they make more than another poster... when they don't even know them.
> 
> ...


The one who is *****ing and makes the 
comment is usually a liar , an idiot or both


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The one who is *****ing and makes the
> comment is usually a liar , an idiot or both


FACTS


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I like guys who do well. Seems to me , ted has it down working his area. Truth . 25 rides 7 days a week 80 hours seems real. Truth. But I really believe he works very hard. God bless him. He is not full of shit...
Me , I really can give a rat's ass what guys think of me.
I drive x xl. Wav. Got my own private customers also. I got my machine as my city kills us on weekends now with no surge. I wont work sat. Sun. I do ok. 
If I posted what some private rides pay per hour. It would blow people's mind.
My miles per week are very low.. 500 or less full time. I do no long trips.
When surge returns I change it back up. 
After 8years driving and making a good buck. This summer feels great to enjoy life on a Saturday or sunday...that will change in 2 months as a smart driver follows the money. Today no surge all day. 
I am out the door in am at 4 to 5am...lifes good...
Can I take 50 plus miles xl rides at $1.26 a mile yes . Will I no...as I stick to my plan. Every week and adjust accordingly...have a great day all.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I hate being the rational one but here goes.

I know @og bunky crushes it in his/her (not being a dick here I sincerely don't know) market. 

I know @bobby747 kills it with his niche in Shitadelphia.

@Ted Fink is in bum**** PA and does well for his market.

Everyone does well and if it's working for you DGAF what anyone else thinks.

Carry on.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Did I read this correct. You made 3k a week for over 6 months and still cash out.so $75,000 in 6 months uber x .?? Ok I hear ya.. and u really need cash out motivation...😀😀😀😀


I work a lot of hours. I deal with a lot of BS sometimes. I don't love it. I don't generally enjoy working with the public as a servant; I don't really like most of my pax. I need morale boosts to book that many hours because it's much easier to say **** it I have enough money for the day I'm going home.

want to continue to judge because I use the free instant Cash out feature more than you?

would you like to place any bets?

my weekly numbers are much closer to 4K than 3K by the way

I didn't work too many hours the past couple of weeks because of what I suspect is covid


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Back on topic I don't do enough Uber (read any) for the new card to make sense.

The GoBank card I think I had a negative balance on it when COVID hit.

They closed it and their version of Rohit makes Uber look competent.

Never did the Lyft card. If they go belly-up and I lose a few hundred dollars in exchange for being able to piss on Lyft's grave I'm good with that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

og bunky said:


> I work a lot of hours. I deal with a lot of BS sometimes. I don't love it. I don't generally enjoy working with the public as a servant; I don't really like most of my pax. I need morale boosts to book that many hours because it's much easier to say **** it I have enough money for the day I'm going home.
> 
> want to continue to judge because I use the free instant Cash out feature more than you?
> 
> ...


I call bullshit if its x and comfort...that's $500 7 days a week 2000 miles plus a week. Post a screen shot of your weekly numbers 1 week. I am a 8 year 20k trips driver all platforms. ...I dont believe 4 k a week.
..


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> I call bullshit if its x and comfort...that's $500 7 days a week 2000 miles plus a week. Post a screen shot of your weekly numbers 1 week. I am a 8 year 20k trips driver all platforms. ...I dont believe 4 k a week.
> ..


i made a few bucks on lyft as well

i have about as many trips as you in 3 years doing about 50-60% the year rideshare. i used to take more breaks away from rs until this year. i havent had a break in 2022 since the past couple weeks when i got sick

now would you like to place that bet?


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

this type of thing happens every week. although this particular one is from a while ago


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

i always bring out the crickets @Livekilometers96


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes they cap you sometimes in early am you can get more $$. Omg 200 plus trips a week. I can do over half of that but 5 days a week. What kinda of miles you putting on the car to offset the tax. I must pay tax every year. I can do 2k plus on 500 miles or less usally 400. 
That's nice money but 2 much work imho..how much charging or fuel per week. Me $250 -a week on 500 miles..not a misprint 8 to 10 mpg in my wav van


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Yes they cap you sometimes in early am you can get more $$. Omg 200 plus trips a week. I can do over half of that but 5 days a week. What kinda of miles you putting on the car to offset the tax. I must pay tax every year. I can do 2k plus on 500 miles or less usally 400.
> That's nice money but 2 much work imho..how much charging or fuel per week. Me $250 -a week on 500 miles..not a misprint 8 to 10 mpg in my wav van


I knew you would post something like that, because this isn't my first time dealing with somebody like you.

~2k miles a week is about the average, sometimes more, sometimes less. I've done as high as ~3k miles if the situation calls for it but it is rare. i don't keep track closely, but I would bet that I haven't had a full working week with less than 200 combined rides in a while

i reset the trip odometer daily because I'm ocd as mentioned and I like generally having an idea of how many miles I'm putting down throughout the day. to track my progress just curiously and out of boredom.

does resetting my trip odometer more than you make me a worse person than you? like using the instant cash out feature more than you makes me a worse person than you?



og bunky said:


> im serious about this bet.
> 
> i dont want any excuses whining *****ing moaning or any form of a cop out.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Also u may have as many trips or more. But I only do 40 uber a week and 15 to 25 lyft per week. Every week my 20k trip count came when I did just x. I enjoy sat and sunday off


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

og bunky said:


> I knew you would post something like that, because this isn't my first time dealing with somebody like you.


You must admit that's an incredible amount of rides per week. .godbless. not me..no way ...but you are not full of shit so many are. I used to do 4k every week on uber suv. 6 days a week long ago. But the lease was big $$ $700 week


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

everyone's situation is different, as mine certainly is, and I'm not a "normal person with normal needs". I've made a lifetime of mistakes in my past life and I'm paying for it now. this is chump change compared to what i was making in my past life so it's extra hard working this much to make up so little. but, i don't really have much of a choice. the consequences are tougher than doing the work


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just turned 60. So retire in a few years. My biggest problem is my miles cannot offset. I always was a good earner. If I cranked it up to 3k a week. I did that on md. Weekend. I owe uncle same even more.
But I get some sick private rides. Thurs 5 hours $500. But that's a wheelchair pax. Totally different. Today again. 4 hours or so...billed per hour . All gas tolls on me...
When i did uber x i could offset my miles each year pretty good with joint income with wife paying w2 each week. Sorry for not believing you. My pa forum has so many non believers on it. You cant post shit. 
Years ago we would post to competitive to jerk around. I had an uber x to Pittsburgh 5 hours $800 plus. . Returning empty. 2.9x guys would say photoshopped etc... had about 3 monster fairs on x


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

og bunky said:


> i always bring out the crickets @Livekilometers96


Someday they gon learn


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> I hate being the rational one but here goes.
> 
> I know @og bunky crushes it in his/her (not being a dick here I sincerely don't know) market.
> 
> ...



Thank you @New2This and just a side note, I'm killing it but it's also killing me. I worked 17 hours Friday night, for example.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Thank you @New2This and just a side note, I'm killing it but it's also killing me. I worked 17 hours Friday night, for example.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Thank you @New2This and just a side note, I'm killing it but it's also killing me. I worked 17 hours Friday night, for example.


I pulled a long friday like 13 hours as I had private rides during the week that thur my way of work off. 
I shoot for a target range of money per week. Say $2500. 
Once I get within range . Last couple of weeks it's been lower....but higher kills me with taxes.
My gig is most cash with the least work....last week was good 4 days..only


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Thank you @New2This and just a side note, I'm killing it but it's also killing me. I worked 17 hours Friday night, for example.


how much did you make for the 17 hour shift?

those amish really get down


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

og bunky said:


> how much did you make for the 17 hour shift?
> 
> those amish really get down


$475.


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

I've had problems with the Uber debit card. Finally had to call the rooster farm and they wouldn't take off the $.50 instant cashout fees. Then got charged $2.50 for a bogus "ATM withdrawal fee" that the ATM didn't charge. So it was GoBank or Uber. I don't use the card anymore, and it can't be removed from my account wallet.

I don't use debit cards for purchases, because I'm concerned about fraud. These debit cards are notorious for not making good on fraud claims. They'll wait 3 weeks for the "investigation" and then say there was no fraud. If you press them, they'll freeze your account to punish you. GoBank is known to do this. I'm unsure, if the new card would be any better, since it's offered through Uber, who we all know is reputable.

The instant cashouts were fun. But they should add sound and lights like you won at online bingo. "YOU'RE A WINNER!"


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

I've made thousands of purchases but haven't had a single "fraud". I guess I'm lucky?


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

I've had problems but were with bank account debit cards, so I got reinbursed. One was skimmed at a gas station. The latest problem was a B of A card skimmed at their own ATM at a branch. The skimmers are so good now, even bank employees passing the ATMs daily can't tell.

The thieves were local. They withdrew the ATM max amount simultaneously at two different ATMs. I caught this the first day, so they weren't able to empty my account.

The problema was with B of A. I don't remember, but I think the fraud had to be reported within 3 days. Because a debit card was used, even though they were draining my checking account. But I couldn't reach them, until the deadline. First day, I tried calling off and on and couldn't reach them. Second day, I was on hold for 6 hours. I got through but was told I called the wrong number. Was transferred and then got disconnected. Last day I started calling, when they opened. Got through to a rude lady who insinuated I was lying. She was warning me that ATM location had security cameras and they could tell who withdrew the money and was I sure I still wanted to file a claim?

So yes, I think you've been lucky not having any problems using debit cards. I only use them for cash withdrawals at ATMs and use that cash to pay for things. The rest gets paid from my checking.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

do you have any cliff notes?


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

Cliff Notes Version:
I don't trust debit cards.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Hih1 said:


> Cliff Notes Version:
> I don't trust debit cards.


why not??


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

It's a way banks can steal. I had only 3 days to report the fraud on my checking account because a debit card was used. And they made it hard to report it within that 3 days.

The debit cards that aren't offererd with bank accounts like the Uber card don't honor fraud claims even though they're supposed to follow Visa Mastercard rules for disputes.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

$3000+ per week can be done if he is doing personals to and from work or school plus trips on the app, people will pay big to be picked up on time $100 to $200+ per week even for short trips to work or school, to get to work on time and be picked up on time to go home, if you have a good job and uber has F#$ed up you getting to work on time you will pay big. - many jobs will fire you quick if late too many time, the last normal job i had if late 7 time in 90 day good by job.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> $3000+ per week can be done if he is doing personals to and from work or school plus trips on the app, people will pay big to be picked up on time $100 to $200+ per week even for short trips to work or school, to get to work on time and be picked up on time to go home, if you have a good job and uber has F#$ed up you getting to work on time you will pay big. - many jobs will fire you quick if late too many time, the last normal job i had if late 7 time in 90 day good by job.


it's already been proven $3,000 a week on Uber is impossible


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

og bunky said:


> it's already been proven $3,000 a week on Uber is impossible


he said is doing personals also, personals pay way more than uber rate and passangers also tip way more when you have a nice car and know how to drive. - but if have a sS&t car and drive like speed racer or the little old lady from Pasadena you get no tips.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

forget it. $3,000 is impossible.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

og bunky said:


> forget it. $3,000 is impossible.












You go right ahead and think whatever you want, I have 25 years in transportation, I know it's possible if someone's doing other apps and personals, that $20 and $40 tip is from yesterday morning, those were two short trips, the trips didn't even cost as much as the tips, why do they pay that much in tips, because I have a very nice car it's clean I dress well and I know how to drive and i am in my car by 3 or 4 am i do great driving uber, unlike some clown drivers in a clown car.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 670664
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and think whatever you want, I have 25 years in transportation, I know it's possible if someone's doing other apps and personals, that $20 and $40 tip is from yesterday morning, those were two short trips, the trips didn't even cost as much as the tips, why do they pay that much in tips, because I have a very nice car it's clean I dress well and I know how to drive and i am in my car by 3 or 4 am i do great driving uber, unlike some clown drivers in a clown car.


oh yeah?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

og bunky said:


> it's already been proven $3,000 a week on Uber is impossible


Really? This is news to me! Pretty sure I've seen screenshots of $3000+ before. Highest I ever had myself was $2159 one week in April of 2021


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Really? This is news to me! Pretty sure I've seen screenshots of $3000+ before.


i havent seen such a thing.

$3k confirmed impossible.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

og bunky said:


> i havent seen such a thing.
> 
> $3k confirmed impossible.


How is it confirmed? Who confirmed it?


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> How is it confirmed?


i thought about it for a while



Ted Fink said:


> Who confirmed it?


me


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

sure i can do $3000 a week. but i am not doing 130 trips let alone 200+ i am content with my 60 to 65 plus my private trips.i am happy to have off 2 days a week. i wont take 1 long trip in my market. its a waste to me as i have a van...$1.26 mile net xl...74 cents x
3 things to make this.
live in proper area
work 7 days a week
put over 50k a year on your car
4k a week is $20 atrip with quests included. this person will get 2 quests per [email protected] big $$ in calf..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I only use my debit card for depositing cash at the bank atm lol.

Can’t think of the last time I used it for anything else.


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

I have the card. You don’t have to click cash out like with the GoBank card 
With the new card the money goes directly to the card within minutes automatically.


----------



## jadeisnumbr1 (1 mo ago)

Like it ... Got a message about the Uber Pro GoBank debit card charging a monthly fee, etc. For that reason alone I will not use the old Uber Pro GoBank debit card and will close the account with them tomorrow.


----------

